# Kein Zugriff auf Wago 750-881



## composti (22 Dezember 2012)

Hallo,
ich kämpfe seit ein paar Tagen mit dem Problem, dass mich meine Wago 750-881 ausgesperrt hat. Sie lässt sich anpingen, arbeitet auch ihr Programm ab, aber ich kann sie per LAN und auch USB/Seriell Kabel nicht mehr programmieren. FTP Zugriff ist auch nicht mehr möglich.

Ein Versuch mit der WAGO Ethernet Settings Software via USB einen Zugang zu erlangen ist gelungen, ich kann die IP Adresse etc. anzeigen lassen, jedoch nichts ändern oder gar die SPS auf Werkseinstellungen zurücksetzen.  (Formatieren - Extrahieren - Default)

Ferner habe ich die SPS für 1 Stunde von der Versorgungsspannung getrennt und neu gestartet - ohne Erfolg.

Nun habe ich noch einen Portscan auf die SPS losgelassen und festgestell, dass sie die Ports 80 und 21 nicht offen hat.

Interessanter Weise kommuniziert die SPS fehlerfrei mit 2 weiteren 750-352 Couplern, die im selben Netzwerk hängen.

Weiß jemand einen Rat, wie ich die SPS hart Rücksetzen / Urlöschen kann?

Gruß
composti


----------



## Blockmove (22 Dezember 2012)

Schalt mal den Betriebsartenschalter auf Stop und schalte die Versorgungsspannung aus und wieder ein.
Probier dann mal nochmal dein Glück mit den Ethernet-Settings.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## composti (22 Dezember 2012)

Hallo Dieter,

danke -  es hat geholfen!

Gruß
composti


----------

